# This is terrifying



## Jose (Dec 18, 2021)

> ...(W)hy not just use that to build your own computer architecture and script that!? That's exactly what this exploit does. Using over 70,000 segment commands defining logical bit operations, they define a small computer architecture with features such as registers and a full 64-bit adder and comparator which they use to search memory and perform arithmetic operations. It's not as fast as Javascript, but it's fundamentally computationally equivalent.











						A deep dive into an NSO zero-click iMessage exploit: Remote Code Execution
					

Posted by Ian Beer & Samuel Groß of Google Project Zero     We want to thank Citizen Lab for sharing a sample of the FORCEDENTRY exploit w...




					googleprojectzero.blogspot.com


----------



## _martin (Dec 18, 2021)

Few guys marked this as pretty awesome read on irc channel I'm on, I've it in my todo list to read with comprehension. Project zero has quite few good articles but this one is one of the better ones, so I was told.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 18, 2021)

What did the Comedian in Watchmen say? "Only a matter of time, I suppose"


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 18, 2021)

And this is why a sufficiently large set of good, highly skilled and highly paid hackers can do just about anything. We've long known that N<c><v> are in this business (where c is any consonant and v any vowel, such as NSA, NRO and NGA. We now need to add NSO to that list. Trying to defend against these people with technology like "I have a firewall" is pointless, if you are in their crosshairs.


----------



## a6h (Dec 19, 2021)

My superficial take: au courant reads API, instead of watching HowTo and ^C/^V python scripts.


----------

